# [mise à jour systeme + profil]  (SOLVED)

## bouyafa

Bonjour,

bon voilà des mois et des mois que je n'ai pas touché à Gentoo faute de temps. Ce matin il me prends de vouloir mettre à jour mon lappy. Par reflexe, j'ai fait un eix-sync, puis je pensais simplement lacer un emerge -Dnuavt world.

Entre deux emerge m'indique que mon profil n'est plus du tout à jour (normal), et donc me conseille de le mettre à jour. 

Ce que je me suis empressé de faire, sans noter l'ancien profil utilisé. 

J'ai donc joué du eselect, pour passer sur le profile [3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop *.

Malheuresement depuis c'est le couac : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  $sudo emerge -DNuavt world
> 
> !!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'
> ...

 

Normal sans doute ... je n'ai pas mis à jour portage entre deux ...

Si toutefois une âme charitable (et patiente) pouvait venir à mon aide ce serait vraiment sympa. 

J'ai utilisé Gentoo des années .... mais j'ai perdu la main, et tant de choses ont changées ....

Merci.Last edited by bouyafa on Sun Aug 25, 2013 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Passe sur le profil default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop. Il supporte l'EAPI 2, cela devrait suffire pour upgrader en priorité portage et ensuite repasser en profil 13.0

----------

## bouyafa

Sauf qu'il n'est pas dans la liste des profils donnés par eselect. Ou alors je vais tenter de rm mon lien actuel et de relinker à la mano sur le profil que tu me suggères ?

----------

## guilc

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> Sauf qu'il n'est pas dans la liste des profils donnés par eselect. Ou alors je vais tenter de rm mon lien actuel et de relinker à la mano sur le profil que tu me suggères ?

 

tu peux faire le lien à la main oui. Il n'est plus proposé sur eselect sans doute car il est déprécié

----------

## bouyafa

Ca a marché nickel. Seulement je voie que mon système n'est vraiment pas à jour du tout, ça va être rock'n'roll cette mise à jour ... 

Je pense commencer par mettre à jour udev, seul, et pas tout le world ? 

Pendant que je suis là, j'ai lu que make.conf et autre auraient bougé de place, comment se passe la migration ? le module news dit que les anciens systèmes ne sont pas concernés ... je trouve ça bizarre ? 

Merci pour le coup de pouce.

----------

## guilc

```
mv /etc/make.conf /etc/portage/make.conf
```

Tout simplement. Mais ce n'est pas obligé dans le sens où c'est rétrocompatible

----------

## bouyafa

Ah ok tout simplement, je voyais ça plus tordu !

Merci pour tout à +

----------

